# Need 3d CAD blocks of powertools and saws



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

I am designing my shop and would like to have some CAD 3d blocks of all the common power tools (table saw, band saw, planer, miter saw..etc)

If anyone has any or knows where to find them let me know

Thanks


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

import .skp to .dxf or .dwg create you own blocks.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

mics_54 said:


> import .skp to .dxf or .dwg create you own blocks.


well I was hoping to find some already drawn without having to go thru the hassle of designing a whole bunch just for this


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

I sure dont recall seeing any free or otherwise


----------

